# Sears Handiman tractors of the 1930's site and history



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this interesting website of the Sears Handiman walk-behind tractors of the 1930's. They have some history and scans of the original catalog pages. Lots of interesting stuff! Here is a link:

http://www.handimantractor.com/


----------

